# Help! Please?!



## juliannemarie27 (Jun 16, 2007)

I just started a saltwater tank. =)

Any special instructions/advice for the fish I have?
Damsel
Percula Clownfish
Copperband Butterflyfish

Any other tips or pointers?!
They'd be very much appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi

You have I am afraid started off with a 10gall tank :!: which is way too small, to have any real success with :!: espically the Copperband Butterflyfish, which can grow to 8" & requires a minimum tank size of 55 gall :!: 
(see link for more details)

http://www.reefcorner.com/SpecimenSheets/copperband.htm


First thing you must do, is read as much information as you can, about starting a saltwater aquarium, out of this forum,books internet & so on 
once you have done your homework you will be able to maintain & keep any type of fish you like with the right size tank & equipment, successfully

Good luck with your venture  

(see link for more helpful details) 

http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/startinganaquarium/How_to_Start_a_Saltwater_Aquarium.htm


----------



## juliannemarie27 (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow, thanks! LOL. =)
In a couple months, I'm getting a bigger thank.
So AT LEAST 55 gallon?
How long will it take for them to grow so big?!
I might have to get it soon!


----------



## anemone (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi 
Like I have said you really need to do you homework, the last link will answer all your imediate questions you have.

Also I would immediately return the Copperband back to who ever you got it from, & wait until you have got a bigger tank up & running


----------



## juliannemarie27 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks! I'm right on it.


----------

